
So when does academic publishing get disrupted? - hardtke
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/30/so-when-does-academic-publishing-get-disrupted
======
cgshaw
I wondered about this daily while in law school writing on the law review.

The status quo is both inefficient and contrary to their missions in nearly
every example.

